# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Neoline v360 GPS

## evgeny1985

Собственно проблема с подключением к компу.
Включаю в USB, устройство опознаётся как Generic USB Serial, но драйверы не ставятся. Диска в комплектации нет.
Помогите плз.

----------

